# Good deal on OK Prowler 15



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Looks like someone in VA beach area is selling their prowler 15. Here's a description for anyone that is interested. It comes with all the accessories to start yak fishing...

"Okay I've gotta' get a battery for my ancient camera, so pics are coming BUT Here's the deal yellow Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 with center hatch and flushmounts behind seat. Boat is in excellent condition(little minor scratches) Surf to Summit GTS highback seat with pack on back, thigh straps, and bowline-most of the deck loops on boat are replaced with stainless instead of stock plastic. Anchor and rope reel. Also throw in a large yellow Stohlquist wedge PFD in great condition AND a Swift 240 Midtour. Everything you need except the fish! Ready to sell-don't have the time I'd like anymore. 700 bucks steals it all! local pick-up only please. PM me if your interested"

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/458607442/m/5071031742


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that is a great deal


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

a buddy just told me its on tkaa for 600 now... someone buy it that is an awesome deal for arguably the best yak out there


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dude... 600 bucks!! that is a deal...


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Somebody jump on that!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

looks like it may be sold but if not call me 757 375 6063 and i will take it

Ken


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And just think I got stuck with some old tarp.140 when I could-a had that


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

It's mine! All mine! The only thing better than one OK Prowler is Two! Ahhhahhhahhha!

R


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

fisherman said:


> It's mine! All mine! The only thing better than one OK Prowler is Two! Ahhhahhhahhha!
> 
> R


Ho.    

Can I have your Manta Ray?

You don't really need it now, do ya.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Ric,

Congrats. I almost posted on KFS that y'all fighting for that yak reminded me of Daffy Duck in a Bugs Bunny cartoon I saw once. Something about a genie and diamonds. You just cemented that image.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fisherman said:


> It's mine! All mine! The only thing better than one OK Prowler is Two! Ahhhahhhahhha!
> 
> R


haa haa that is too funny


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Damn I am trying to get one and he beat me out sheesh and now he has two     I just cant get a break


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry, Ken. After three years of hard fishing my Prowler is so beat up it barely floats. It actually sank last winter and it's so scratched up that it's hard to paddle straight. I've been waiting like a dog on point for a used boat to pounce on. I'll make it up to you. Give me a call and we'll go fishing. 

Ric
757-289-5136


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Deal, gonna go look at the one that was just posted. Sounds good. I think it is a 13 though. Which is cool because that is what I really wanted. 15 would have been nice. 

Ken


----------

